# Read if your confirmation e-mail fails.



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Guests? If you ?re having a problem with your confirmation e-mail (you?ll get one after you?ve signed up to the site) please free feel to e-mail me and I?ll make the top dog of the site aware which he?ll turn your account on.

You?re not on your own, I?ve already helped three people so far? one being Lynch_mob

Darren. 

Edited*


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

=) And you have no idea how much i needed this site. Thank you again puppet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

You da man Lynch_mob *nods*


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

thaaanks alot emulated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

You're welcome, sorry it took a while.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

ah no problem, this site has been a blessing even when I wasnt a member.


----------



## ashlowmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for your help getting me on here....you are a lifesaver!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello ashlowmac, you're welcome =)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I too had problems getting on here (no confirmation email).
Revelation sorted me out pronto though, thanks revelation 

zbohem x


----------

